# Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail NOW



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.loraincounty.us

#35 avail 10/22








[/img]


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

Cage #11 in same AC has a male WGSD. Very handsome


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

and #7 (who looks like he may be a senior)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*



> Originally Posted By: GSDLVR76Cage #11 in same AC has a male WGSD. Very handsome





> Originally Posted By: GSDLVR76and #7 (who looks like he may be a senior)


These two already have their own threads ( Always best to check if they're posted and, if not, start a separate thread rather than mention them in another dog's thread; makes it less confusing)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

avail. tomorrow,any word on this one


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

anyone working on this one,or heard anything


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

any word


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

does anyone have any info on this one


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

does anyone know what ever happened with this one?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

Site hasn't been updated since 10/22


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

i have been wondering too, have been checking the site. this site is usually updated everyday or every other day,sort of had me worried.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

they open at 10 ,could someone maybe call,just to see if he is still there? just wondering what happened to him. 1-440-326-5995 10-4:30


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

anything?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

the page does not load for me. he is still listed?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

just spoke to this shelter. this shepherd that was in cage 35 is now in cage 7 and is still alive and available. big shepherd boy listed on web page as being in cage 7 has been adopted. they are just getting ready to update their web site.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*



> Originally Posted By: rocky1they open at 10 ,could someone maybe call,just to see if he is still there? just wondering what happened to him. 1-440-326-5995 10-4:30


I'll try calling. I'm on a roll today. Got a couple of real people answering the phones so far instead of a







machine.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

brt, i already called, please see post above yours, possibly we were posting at the same time...


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

thank you for calling ,good to know


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

Thanks for the update and glad to hear the senior boy found a home.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12167523

Mods Please Change Heading to Cage #7 for this boy and that he is Avail Now!

Thank you.

"The pound’s normal site is not up to date. They are having computer issues. We have volunteers that went in and took photos to updat the petfinder site that they keep up. Hope you guys can help the GSD’s in there."

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH254.html


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

shocking he is still there


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

"Volunteers who go in the pound and walk the dogs say the GSD’s in there are very nice. 

<span style="color: #FF0000">They gas on Tuesdays and Fridays before they open.</span> TOMORROW IS FRIDAY!

If rescue thinks think can help, please call the pound at 440-326-5995 and leave a message that you are with a rescue and will try to get these dogs out. They will try and give you some extra time if they are not full.

BUT they have been very full lately."


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

The County website is back up and he is still there!

Cage #7 Shepherd male, from 1638 Lowell St in Elyria. Available for adoption NOW. (was cage #35)










http://www.loraincounty.us/website/index.asp?webpageid={ACC7C3DA-99C1-4EE0-B8E9-9AA9E3A1218B}


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail NOW*

ump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

any info?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

Not on the Kennel site although the petfinder link is still active


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*



> Originally Posted By: dogsaverNot on the Kennel site although the petfinder link is still active


Hope he was adopted since this is one of their kill days. Praying they just haven't had time to update yet.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

do we know what happened with this one?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

Best to call the shelter; tell them you're checking for the Rescue Board and were they PTS. I think they tend to say a dog was adopted even if it wasn;t so if they know you're with GS Rescue and need to know for record keeping purposes, they're more likely to be honest.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #35 M B&T AVail 10/22*

thank you for the info,one of those days where i just personally dont want to call and hear the answer.there was a couple from there last week....sometimes i guess it is better to just THINK they made it out.


----------

